# help! Need to find a work sponsorship visa



## hydra06 (Oct 11, 2007)

I moved to Sydney to pursue a relationship. As a 32 year old American, I can not work in Aus until I have a company willing to sponsor my work visa. I would appreciate any and all leads. 

Thanks! Stephanie


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

hydra06 said:


> I moved to Sydney to pursue a relationship. As a 32 year old American, I can not work in Aus until I have a company willing to sponsor my work visa. I would appreciate any and all leads.
> 
> Thanks! Stephanie


hi Stephanie, 

try this web site Professional Recruitment Services - Robert Walters Plc i hope it helps its the professional recruitment services they have a list of employers that are looking for staff and will sponsor i don't know how good they are personally but i was at a Australian seminar and they were highly recommended if you trade or skills weren't on the skilled migration list for Australia .

good luck finding a sponsor
Niamh

*ps *let me know how you get on with them i dont want to recommended going to them if they are no good.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, stephanie. I'm glad to see you got a response with a lead.


----------



## aderynlavinia2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Stephanie,

My partner and I are in the same situation and are running low on funds. If this or any other route has been successful for you, please could you contact us with advice.

Many thanks, Aderyn.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

aderynlavinia2 said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> 
> My partner and I are in the same situation and are running low on funds. If this or any other route has been successful for you, please could you contact us with advice.
> 
> Many thanks, Aderyn.


hi Aderyn what do you do if you don't have a trade on the modl list that lets you get a visa and you want to stay then it is sponsorship or maybe doing a college course or if you are under 30 get the the year visa then you can stay for an extra year if you do fruit picking for 3 months. 

to find a sponsor either ring company's and sell your self to them or call in and see if they want to sponsor or contact the recruitment agency i mentioned in the other post there are a few others if you like ill post the links 

good luck with it all 
Niamh


----------



## jonathan (Apr 1, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> to find a sponsor either ring company's and sell your self to them or call in and see if they want to sponsor or contact the recruitment agency i mentioned in the other post there are a few others if you like ill post the links


Hi Niamh,
If you've got a list of agencies that don't have a pre-requisite of residency I'd appreciate your posting it.
Many thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jonathan, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you search through Liana Allan's posts she suggested a reverse job website that may be worth a look. Most employment agencies expect applicants to have a visa that allows them to work in Australia (but you may have discovered that already  ).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

hydra06 said:


> I moved to Sydney to pursue a relationship. As a 32 year old American, I can not work in Aus until I have a company willing to sponsor my work visa. I would appreciate any and all leads.
> 
> Thanks! Stephanie


I wonder if this will remain a mystery ... original post was back in Oct 07. If you're still around hydra06, let us know how you got on.

Dolly


----------



## nomadnads (Dec 6, 2009)

hydra06 said:


> I moved to Sydney to pursue a relationship. As a 32 year old American, I can not work in Aus until I have a company willing to sponsor my work visa. I would appreciate any and all leads.
> 
> Thanks! Stephanie


Hey Stephanie - not sure how your search for job sponsorship in Australia is going, however there is a new website dedicated to helping people find sponsorship in Australia called, funnily enough - Sponsorship Australia. You are sure to find it useful.

There is another website [Link removed by moderator to a competing forum] that can assess how competitive you are and help you to meet the expectations of the Australian employer.

Since you are already in Australia - you are already at huge advantage - you have to really work your networks, and put apply a strong and focused job search strategy, making sure to tap into the hidden job market in Australia (where apparently around 70% of jobs are found, and not advertised).

All the best to you!

Nomad Nads


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Robert Walters is indeed pretty good.


----------



## nomadnads (Dec 6, 2009)

riversandlakes said:


> Robert Walters is indeed pretty good.


I wouldn't say to rule out using recruitment agencies, however they are usually not interested in looking at sponsorship cases. My advice is to contact Australian companies directly. Be careful how you go about bringing up your requirement for sponsorship because you may cut your opportunity short by announcing it too early.


----------



## evaprice (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm in exactly the same situation. I am qualified for the skilled worker visa, but it's too expensive and it takes too long to get. I'm trying to apply for the proposed marriage visa, but even that is too expensive and takes too long. I don't mind waiting, but I can't wait in the states for 4 months, seeing as I work overseas and have a good teaching job and don't even have insurance or anything in the states.

I'm a secondary teacher with my masters in education. I've tried individually emailing ALL of the independent schools in the greater Sydney area (152, I believe) and no one either has jobs or is willing to sponsor. 

I just want to be with my fiancee, and he needs to go to school for 3 years in Oz.

Can anyone help me? The work aus link didn't work. That might just be because I'm in China and they like to censor things, but I'm about to lose hope. Also, the sponsorship australia link seems to be mostly about a CV, and I just need some job listings. 

I'm 32. So I also can't get the working holiday visa. I've never felt so old!! 

Any help would greatly change my entire life. And I'm not sure that's an exaggeration.

Thanks for any leads you can give.


----------



## evaprice (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi there,

Thank you for the information. I'll certainly try Canaberra. Good idea!

My partner is actually a duel citizen with the UK and Australia, so I don't think the student visa will work. Also, we've lived together for a while, but we met in Malaysia, were there for a bit, then he moved to China to be with me for a while, and now he had to go back to the UK for work. We're traveling around for three months together, but none of that is documented. It's a complicated and unusual relationship (but very romantic!)

According to the visa help people, I'd have to be in the US for the time the visa is processed. Averaging about 4 months. But I don't even work in the US. I don't live there. I live in China and am traveling around. They take your passport, and I desperately need that. I can't live without my passport for 4 months. In my lifestyle, that's pretty much impossible and illegal. We were just told that we need to have our passports on us at ALL TIMES because of the expo coming to Shanghai. And that doesn't even count 6 months of random plane tickets I've bought already.

I find it so hard to believe that when you find true love at 32 and are willing to do anything to keep it together that it has to be this hard. We don't want to get married, well, TODAY to be able to be together, but 9-12 months or so would be perfect. These days, getting married earlier than our heart says doesn't seem like the right thing either....

I'll certainly send you an email, and thanks for the help. Sorry to go on. I just figure the more information, the better.

Sincerely,
Eva


----------



## nomadnads (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Eva,

Don't apologise. I completely relate to your situation because I've been in a similar one before, except that I am the Australian, and he was/is South African. We had only been seeing each other for 9 months (in the UK) and his visa was about to expire so we were looking at our options. Getting married was too big a step at the time, even though we were completely in love and could see it happening down the track. We tried getting my partner a student visa in the UK to extend his stay there, but rules changed during the processing and it was denied. We then decided to try for the de facto partner visa. Lucky for us we were able to prove our relationship enough for the application, and had our trials throughout it, we had to go to South Africa when his UK (extended visitors visa) ran out, then stay there for two months waiting for it to come through. It all seemed so hard and unfair at the time, all the things we had to go through to stay together. But I'm telling you, looking back now, it was nothing. It was all so worth it. Just cherish the time you do have together and know it will work out. I just knew it HAD to work out because we were too perfect for it not to.

All I can say to you is that if it feels too good to be true, then it probably is meant to be. Just keep looking for a way to stay together and you will eventually get there.

Cheers,

Nadine




evaprice said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you for the information. I'll certainly try Canaberra. Good idea!
> 
> ...


----------



## Juan-pierre (May 20, 2011)

I want to move to new zealand to insure a great life for my wife and unborn child, I have relatives that moved there 6 years ago. but I cant seem to find a company to sponsor me?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Juan-pierre said:


> I want to move to new zealand to insure a great life for my wife and unborn child, I have relatives that moved there 6 years ago. but I cant seem to find a company to sponsor me?


Hi,

Welcome to the forum  I think you have posted on the wrong forum. The forum for NZ is: New Zealand Expat Forum for Expats Living in New Zealand - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## lynnmoriarty (Jul 7, 2011)

good day i am living in soth afrcia and want to move to sydney for work i really would like to find help in this and a visa. i am 28 years and have a kid of 9 the reason i would also like t move is because here in SA dont offer our kids much and i know that i can better myself there to.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Lynn, 

Have you read through the sticky posts at the top of the forum? There are pointers there where you could look for some general help. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## Mitchi101 (Oct 2, 2012)

im living in australia and my spouse is living in indonesia how or where can i find a sponser to get me pernament stay in indonesia?


----------

